# Ariens Tiller



## rlandis1970 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm having trouble tracking down parts for my tiller. It is an Ariens Super Jet with what looks like an original engine. It's a Briggs & Stratton horizontal with a pto shaft for the reverse pulley. But I'm can't find any serial numbers, and I looked everywhere. The flywheel housing cover has been replaced, so I have no HP decals to help. I have taken the head off and I need the head gasket for it and I need a carb rebuild kit for it. All I know about the carb is that it is mounted on top of the gas tank and has a rubber gasket fuel pump. My dad gave it to me, and he got it used, all he knows is that the mechanic stated that it looked to him that the carb is not original, so I don't even begin to know how to find any parts for it. Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## blackwell_316 (Jun 27, 2006)

is there a model # stamped in the blower hsg on the engine


----------



## rlandis1970 (Jul 3, 2006)

No, I don't see one.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Check on the side of the blower housing or on upper front just before it starts to curve over the top toward the spark plug. If nothing then from the information you gave,
If it`s a 5hp, the carburetor will be on the top of the tank, and if the axillary drive is paralell with the crankshft, the model # would be close to this 130262. If it`s an 8hp it will have a float type carburetor with a round air filter. it would be close to the 190462.


----------



## rlandis1970 (Jul 3, 2006)

I found the numbers, but they could be wrong. It looks like the housing has been replaced. I had to scrape old paint off too see the numbers, they are 111202-0133-01 76090901.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

That must be a replacement starter, the 11 indicates a 4hp, but with the engine equipped with axillary drive the 5th digit on the model# would be 6. 

This# still gives a fair Idea about the carb, so we`ll get back to you on this.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Head Gasket Part# 270383 (approx, cost) $5.75

After martket carb kit (including pump diaphragm) Stens # 520-015 (appox, cost) $12.02

both can be found or ordered from most any Lawnmower or Small Engine Repair shop.

Take these numbers with you. cost give is only approximate

A


----------



## rlandis1970 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, that will help alot. With these numbers, maybe I can get it going so I can till up my plot this fall.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Look in between the cooling fins on the cyl head ( usually close to the top left). You should find a number molded in there. If the # is(11), it`s a 4hp, (13) it`s a 5hp .


----------

